# Putting Guru, Dave Edel, moves into wedges



## Hogan (Jan 23, 2007)

Dave Edel, the putter fitting and manufacturing guru has moved into custom tour wedges...and they look fantastic, every bit as special as the Japanese forged sticks:

www.edelgolf.com ::


----------

